# TEST: Audi A3 1.6 (2004)



## kak (Sep 20, 2002)

I've tested the new Audi A3 Ambition, you can read all about it here: (In norwegian, but still 117 pictures to look at)
http://news.kak.net/modules.ph...d=778


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: TEST: Audi A3 1.6 (kak)*

Nice!!! THANK YOU!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hope it will come to Canada.


----------



## AXIS (Jan 15, 2001)

*Re: TEST: Audi A3 1.6 (GTIfreak)*

Looks like a Boser hood kinda


----------

